# Ina-w910 board level repair?



## BillC (Feb 26, 2017)

I pulled my deck a while back to add an aswc-1 and when i plugged the ipod video 3.5mm plug back in it tore the yellow plastic socket off the board. I called alpije and was told that board is no longer available. Board level repair is the only option. Ordered service manual cd rom. The trouble is the copper traces on the board where the yellow input socket attaches is so small i cant even see it without a magnifying glass. 

I would like to pay someone to solder the 4 wires it requires to a female 3.5mm 4 connector pigtail i have and just royte the wire out of the unit where the plug originally was. The trouble is i do not have the right equipment to solder sych a small area. Nor do i have the expertise to know for sure if the wires can be attached at a much more accessable point on the board. The deck is perfect. And i never use ipod video any way. But the perfectionist in me screams out... fix at once or junk it. And to pay alpine 275 plus shipping for them to check it out with the possibility of it costing even more is not practical. Do any of you have the electronics repair background and expertise to do this reapair for me? Im guessing it would take an hour tops.

Or do any of you have a dead ina-w910 or iva-nav-20. That you would be willing to sell main board pw3 from? Its the board on top that the nav antenna bluetooth mic. Ipod jack and i believe the direct camera input is on. 4 screws remove top cover and its right there. 

Or if any of you would like to look at the cd rom and see if theres a better way to attach the 4 leads to the board so it operates as designed and then tell me a price? I can email the cdrom in a zipped file.


----------



## carlthess40 (Aug 21, 2018)

Do you have a pic of this spot that needs this repair?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlthess40 (Aug 21, 2018)

Oops. Did not see that date of this post. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillC (Feb 26, 2017)

I bought a parts unit that had the board I need for 75 bucks months ago


----------

